# fly fishing for snook



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

Got on some good ones a little while back. Ceck em out!
subscribe to the youtube channel if you like the video for more content.https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO7CXqRul-oTJf7a1wFa-GA


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like you're beating on your GoPro with a stick! Can't you mount it on a pole or extension of some kind? Don't know about other people but I just click off when I hear all that extraneous noise.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

msmith719 said:


> Sounds like you're beating on your GoPro with a stick! Can't you mount it on a pole or extension of some kind? Don't know about other people but I just click off when I hear all that extraneous noise.


Real nice.


----------



## JTFD (Dec 30, 2015)

There’s ways to get rid of the excess noise (IE microphones and such) these are just some fun hobby vids so we don’t stress much on things like that. Thanks for the feed back tho we will try to keep the outside noise down.


----------

